# Paint sctratch repairs



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

My 2017 RS is Iridium, more often called Black Granite Metallic. 
Just check your build tag, if the color is 121V, then buy WA121V paint.

http://www.apstowerpaint.com/
https://www.paintscratch.com/
https://www.automotivetouchup.com/


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

mikiduki said:


> Hi,
> Looking over the net to find tge paint scratch repir kit for my 2015 Cruze Turbo sedan.
> According to the vehicle spec the color is Black granite metalic .
> Can not find color that matches this spec.
> ...


Welcome Aboard!









Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

